# One last Hoorah.



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Yesterday was a bitter sweet kickoff to this years bird season. Rugers hips and knees had unfortunately become riddled with arthritis the past couple years. Getting up n down or being active for more than an hour or so had become quite painful for him the past couple months. I made the decision to keep him as comfortable as possible till the dove opener and give him one final but easy hunt before taking him on the long walk. I buried him under our favorite dove hunting tree and spread some of Broncos ashes in with him. I will miss you Ruger and I've missed you Bronco since leaving us this past December. Thank you for all the great days and fond memories.
The dove hunting was pretty good. Finished with my limit of mourning doves and four bonus ECDs.
Here's to a great season and best of luck this year to all of you.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Rest in peace... in doggy heaven! Ruger... Amen!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

tigerpincer said:


> Yesterday was a bitter sweet kickoff to this years bird season. Rugers hips and knees had unfortunately become riddled with arthritis the past couple years. Getting up n down or being active for more than an hour or so had become quite painful for him the past couple months. I made the decision to keep him as comfortable as possible till the dove opener and give him one final but easy hunt before taking him on the long walk. I buried him under our favorite dove hunting tree and spread some of Broncos ashes in with him. I will miss you Ruger and I've missed you Bronco since leaving us this past December. Thank you for all the great days and fond memories.
> The dove hunting was pretty good. Finished with my limit of mourning doves and four bonus ECDs.
> Here's to a great season and best of luck this year to all of you.
> View attachment 149083
> View attachment 149084


RIP


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss and glad y'all had such a meaningful and lasting friendship. Sounds like quite the kindness you showed Ruger for their last hunt.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, those pups are just like family, really tough when they go. I have a 13 year old GSP and she's slowed down a lot the last couple years I'm dreading the day when that comes.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, it's tough to see your best friends go. Go on you letting him go out on what his passion is for!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im not crying. Youre the one who is crying.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy Chizz!! Man, that is a tuff thing to do on your own. I feel for you and the family. Hope the pain wears off soon and the memories live forever!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Oof. That's a bittersweet thing no doubt.


----------



## 1trhall (Oct 18, 2017)

I feel your pain. My shorthair Toshi is 17 and really struggling with his hips now. I've been delaying what I know I need to do.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a bad deal. Sorry man.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. I highly respect you for how you handled this difficult situation.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I bet those dogs had a great life and were always happy.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Perfect send off, my condolences. You gave them a wonderful life!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Sorry Tiger,
It is a cruel joke played on us humans to fall in love with an animal that has such a short life expectancy.
If you haven’t done so already, and I know it sounds ironic, but hurry out and start looking for another dog to fall in love with.
It is the best medicine to cure what is hurting.


----------

